# Diagrama Notebook RCA



## oktubre1989 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hola, queria saber si alguien tendria este diagrama  HannStar J 94V-0 MV-4 1246 Rev: 2.0


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 4, 2016)

Lo unico que aparecio fue lo siguiente, aunque medio chicuelo







http://i.imgur.com/0edmlXu.jpg

Fuente de la imagen, que justamente tratan el tema y a lo mejor algo más grande se puede ver el diagrama:
http://rpc.yoreparo.com/reparacion_de_portatiles/1208771.html


----------

